# Protection et Mode de Vie > Vidéos de Sensibilisation et Information >  l'horreur dans un abattoir halal

## luminette

Je viens de découvrir cette vidéo révoltante. Pas de mot pour exprimer ce que je ressens...

http://revoltes-en-europe.over-blog....111108265.html

Attention : les images sont très dures.

----------


## baboune51

Pas le courage de regarder ces saloperies !!!!

Je partage ta colère, ton dégoût ...

----------


## Aya94

Malheureusement ce n'est pas seulement le fait des abattoirs halal... il y a quelques années un reportage sur les abattoirs "charal"...

----------


## baboune51

> Malheureusement ce n'est pas seulement le fait des abattoirs halal... il y a quelques années un reportage sur les abattoirs "charal"...


..... c'est sûr !

----------


## pascale.schon

que peut ressentir le dernier qui attend son tour...après avoir vu et entendu , ses copains tomber les uns après les autres..dans l'indifférence...monde bien réel..de l'effroi dans toute sa splendeur.. sommes nous si différent de ce mec ?

----------


## luminette

> sommes nous si différent de ce mec ?


J'espère que le fait que tout cela nous bouleverse, prouve que nous sommes différents. Nous avons conscience que ces animaux souffrent moralement en voyant leurs congénères mourir en se vidant de leur sang. Et nous avons conscience qu'ils souffrent aussi physiquement durant cette lente agonie. Ces hommes ne voient que le travail qu'ils ont à faire, sans avoir conscience que les animaux sont des êtres vivants.

----------


## Elka08

J'ai pas de mot pour décrire cela... juste révoltée

----------


## armandine

Oui, forcément, on est largement différents de ce genre de salopards...... et heureusement et on ne seraient certainement pas sur ce site à nous battre sur pratiquement tous les fronts que l'on peut trouver dans la misère animale. Ces humains considèrent les animaux comme de la merde, c'est tout. Aucun respect, aucune compassion, aucun sentiment de quoi que ce soit. Si surement de la haine et du sadisme.......

----------


## loulouk

sans vouloir relancer le débat végé par végé,
il ne faut pas oublier que c'est aussi la demande qui crée l'offre et que les gens qui s'offusquent ou ne veulent pas voir ou savoir mangent de la viande,
si demain nous étions tous végé le nombre de morts dans les abatoires diminueraient de façon drastique .

----------


## loulouk

je suis d'accord, mais les animaux ont une conscience et je ne suis pas certaine qu'ils ne savent pas ce qui arrive, même inconscients .
quand à l’abattage rituel il devrait être interdit surement et simplement, se n'est que torture et barbarie .
Près de chez moi un abattoir refuse les abattages hallal .

----------


## frimouse-speed

notre prof d’économie dit que c'est plus beau l'abattage rituel car l'homme prit et respecte l'animal alors que les abattage dans nos normes mêmes si l'animal n'est normalement pas conscient lors de la coupe de sa gorge c'est fait sans respect 
ba perso la chose est simple pour moi, je préfère en y pensant a me prendre une balle dans la tête de sang froid par un fou que me prendre un couteau dans le ventre par un religieux qui fait toute une prière en même temps
on vole la vie de ces animaux comme on déterre des pommes de terre, l'animal n'est même plus considéré comme un être sensible qui vit mais belle est bien comme une simple alimentation, on jette de la viande comme on jette des fruits pourri et ca ca m'enerve

----------


## armandine

Tout a fait OK avec toi. Heureusement que je n'ai pas eu la même prof d'economie qsue toi parce que je pense que les cours se seraient tres mal passes et mes notes s'en seraient ressenties.

----------


## luminette

je suis moi-même professeur d'économie, et il ne me viendrait pas à l'idée de dire de telles sornettes à mes étudiants !  ::

----------


## baboune51

> je suis moi-même professeur d'économie, et il ne me viendrait pas à l'idée de dire de telles sornettes à mes étudiants !


........ + 1  ( mais pas d'éco ...n'empêche que !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! )

----------


## Aya94

C'est clair que la vache doit être vachement contente que qlq prie pour elle tiens...

----------


## Rose78

> dans un monde utopique tout le monde serait vg ou vgl, *dans un monde réel mais respectueux, les conditions d'abbatage et d'elevage seraient drastiquement controlées, et les animaux ne partiraient, ni ne vivrait, au détriment de leur bien etre et de leur non souffran**ce*


Je pense aussi que c'est plus dans ce sens qu'il faut aller parce qu'on ne pourra pas rendre tout le monde végétarien et que, ben mes chattes elles mêmes adorent manger de la viande crue... je les nourris bio en espérant vraiment que ce n'est pas une arnaque et que les conditions de vie de l'animal sont vraiment meilleures.

----------


## loulouk

mon voisin est certifié bio ben tu vois comment il traite ses bêtes ça fait peur pour les " non bio "  ::

----------


## Rose78

Hélas, pour les éleveurs ça ne représente que de l'argent à gagner !

Alors quand j'en entends certains pleurnicher (parce qu'ils ont eu des "pertes") et/ ou prétendre qu'ils aiment leurs bêtes, ça me donne envie de gerber !

----------


## gamba

Qu'est-ce qui est le plus utopique, un monde végétarien ou un monde où l'industrie agro-alimentaire renoncerait à des profits énormes pour le bien-être animal de son propre chef (puisqu'en tant que consommateurs pleins d'espoir vous ne leur mettez aucune pression) et où la viande passerait au prix du lingot d'or? (vu que ça coûte extrêmement cher de bien traiter les animaux pour les manger, ce n'est pas par pur sadisme au départ qu'ils sont traités ainsi)

----------


## Rose78

Je ne sais pas mais je me vois mal nourrir mes chats comme des végétariens !

Sinon, quelle pression leur mettre ?

----------


## Hatchi

Je pense qu'il faut aussi préciser que certaines personnes ne souhaite plus manger de viande face aux conditions dans lesquelles sont traités puis abattus les animaux. Dans un monde idéal et utopique, les lois de la natures régnerais et chaque animal serait tué et mangé dans sa quasi totalité (car il ne faut pas se voiler la face, entre les pièces de viandes pas assez tendre, trop grasses et toutes celles qui finissent à la poubelle, je pense que bien des animaux sont tués, comme dit ci-dessus, simplement pour répondre à un besoin constant).

Je me souviens étant plus petite avoir vu un documentaire sur un homme vivant en Sibérie et expliquant qu'il tuait chaque animal de ses mains pour répondre à ses besoins carnaciés, et notamment des élans, mais que chaque pièce de viande était stockée ou consommée, que les os lui servaient pour fabriquer toutes sortes d'objets et que la peau était utilisée pour des habits et des couvertures. 

En fait, dans un monde utopique et respectueux de la nature et des animaux, nous reviendrions sur nos pas, il faudrait effacer la commercialisation, et nous consommerions à juste titre en fonction de nos besoins et dans le respect de l'animal. Quand le steack 500g saignant avec sa sauce aux champignons tombe du ciel déjà dépecé et découpé pour avoir la partie la plus tendre dans son assiette, on a tendance à oublier qu'à une époque ancestrale, nous devions poursuivre l'animal des journées entières pour mériter une telle récompense.

----------

